# Crocheted Water Bottle Cozies (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I wanted to share a picture of these.......I have been drinking more water this summer with all the HOT weather we have been having.......so I crocheted these...they keep my water a little cooler and I enjoy making them and using them......
Thanks,
bopeep


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

What a clever idea, and such cool colors.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You...Polly and Marchwind...........
bopeep


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

They're very cute. Last winter, I made a bunch of beer can & bottle cozies for little gifts and they went over very well.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Those are so cute! I love them!!:goodjob:


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks... WR...&...Mamajohnson....
bopeep


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

So cute!! I like those, do you have instructions you could share? That would be another good use for odd pieces of yarn.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks... Mustangsally.......
All I did was chain 4 st to join.....then do 12 dc in the ring.....st to join..then do 2 sc in each dc.....you will when have 24 sc.....then just sc until you get the height you need...this will give you the spiral effect...finish off..I turn mine inside out ...because that looked the best......then make a flower and sew it on......that's it.....I use Peaches and Cream yarn the 2oz size and it takes about half of it to make one of these......
bopeep


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

bopeep said:


> Thanks... Mustangsally.......
> All I did was chain 4 st to join.....then do 12 dc in the ring.....st to join..then do 2 sc in each dc.....you will when have 24 sc.....then just sc until you get the height you need...this will give you the spiral effect...finish off..I turn mine inside out ...because that looked the best......then make a flower and sew it on......that's it.....I use Peaches and Cream yarn the 2oz size and it takes about half of it to make one of these......
> bopeep


This is so cute, I may put down my current crocheting project and whip one up...


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

mustangsally17 said:


> This is so cute, I may put down my current crocheting project and whip one up...


Post pics when you are finished.......
bopeep


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh those are so cute!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks...Weever,Nellie & Wind-In-Her-Hair........the straps and clips sound like a great idea......
bopeep


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cute! Nice to have on a humid summer day!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

My first attempt. I got a little carried away with the flower may need to down-size next time,lol. I plan on crocheting a mess of these for Christmas gifts. I know my grandaughters would love to have them. Thank you bopeep.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

mustangsally17 said:


> My first attempt. I got a little carried away with the flower may need to down-size next time,lol. I plan on crocheting a mess of these for Christmas gifts. I know my grandaughters would love to have them. Thank you bopeep.


You are so Welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!
BTW.....I Love That Trunk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go for it by making a Lot of them as gifts......
bopeep


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

cute as a button, bopeep!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

love them! Thanks for your directions too! I like the idea of adding a strap & clip.

Mustang... what's that behind your trunk & chair??


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Its a flower planter that looks like an old spinning wheel. Instead of flowers I often have rag balls or yarn in it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I thought it looked like maidens. Very cool.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Love those, bopeep!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Just way too cute---now I've GOT to make some too. Thanks for sharing. I'm seeing visions of presents!


----------

